# Okay I'm stopping now.



## Becca (Sep 3, 2009)

:baghead

Okay.. well I've been biting my nails since I was like 6.. maybe younger.. I've tried to stop too many times.. but last time I was doing really well then I was stressing over getting MJ tickets and bam nails were gone again.. then he died and yano aaah nails completley gone worse than before.

I am detirmined to stop.. but its not that easy! Its a habit so its got a pattern in my brain thats going to be really hard to stop! Because my nails are just hideous.. seriously everyone always comments on them and no one has ever seen nails as short as mine.. tbh I don't really think you can call them nails.. :blushan:

I made this thread because I might need reminding lol so a :stikpokeevery now and again won't do me any harm :headsmack God I'm struggling all ready and its been what.. 5 mins?

Good lord!


----------



## pocketsizedrhino (Sep 3, 2009)

I used to have to sit on my hands to remind myself not to. Now I'm pretty good about it unless I have a nail with a rough edge and no clippers or a file. My teeth have to take care of it! 
Good luck! It's possible!! I did it!


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Sep 3, 2009)

I put bitter apple on my nails for three weeks it takes three weeks to break a habit. 

It worked


----------



## SweetSassy (Sep 3, 2009)

I know how you feel. I use to bite my skin around the nails. And bite my nails, more the skin though. It will be hard to quitbut youCAN do it!!


----------



## Becca (Sep 3, 2009)

Thanks guys! The thing is Kat I get used to the taste of horrible things.. I put that disgusting tasting STOP NAIL BITING nail varnish on my nails and I got used to it!!

But fingers crossed!! 


x


----------



## SweetSassy (Sep 3, 2009)

*Becca wrote: *


> Thanks guys! The thing is Kat I get used to the taste of horrible things.. I put that disgusting tasting STOP NAIL BITING nail varnish on my nails and I got used to it!!
> 
> But fingers crossed!!
> 
> ...


Maybe you should use it again. Have you thought about putting fake nails on? You couldn't bite your nails then. LOl.


----------



## Becca (Sep 3, 2009)

*SweetSassy wrote: *


> *Becca wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Thanks guys! The thing is Kat I get used to the taste of horrible things.. I put that disgusting tasting STOP NAIL BITING nail varnish on my nails and I got used to it!!
> ...


Yeaah but wouldn't they ruin my nails even more :?

becca *.*#*>*:rainbow:


----------



## SweetSassy (Sep 3, 2009)

It will help yournails grow out. You could get them til you stop biting your nails. I don't think it would ruin your nails that are growing out. 

IDK? Hope someone else can answer. I don't wear them. Sorry. I was thinking if you had something on your nails, you can't bite them.LOl.


----------



## Becca (Sep 3, 2009)

^ Its a good suggestion! I'll ask mum  
It would make them look a bit nicer haha!


----------



## SweetSassy (Sep 3, 2009)

I know in the States, it's not expensive in Ohio. I don't know what the cost would be over there. 

 I use to wash my hands everytime I put my fingers in my mouth. After a while I got tired of washing my hands. It helped me. Sounds silly, but you do what you have too. LOl.


----------



## irishbunny (Sep 3, 2009)

Haha I got used to the taste of the Stop Nail Biting stuff aswell! Thankfully, I don't bite my nails too much so they are not chipped and I don't bite the skin around them, my friend does though.


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Sep 3, 2009)

Fake nails are a really good idea.
Another thing you could do(which is less attractive, but cheap ) is wrap black electrical tape around each finger. Can't chew through that!


----------



## Sabine (Sep 3, 2009)

If you are prone to fiddling around with you nails fake nails may not be such a great idea. I think they feel really tight on your nails and youd be even more inclined to go at them. Half broken off fake nails with glue still stuck onto your natural nail look hideous. I tried them a few times and they didn't even last me through the night
Bitter apple sparay might be an idea especially if you have it around for the bunnies


----------



## missyscove (Sep 3, 2009)

I found that just keeping my nails trimmed short keeps me from biting them. When they start to grow out and get kind of uneven or weak in certain parts, I start to nibble. I'm most prone to biting if I break a nail and I'm away from my nail clippers, so I try to keep clippers in my bookbag.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Sep 3, 2009)

i am not a nail bitter, but i rip my cuticles off, the only time i stop pulling the cuticles off is when i have fake nails on,lol. 
I dont have a suggestion but good luck with it. I know there use to be a nail polish that you would put on that would taste horrible if you chewed on your nails, dont know what it is called or if it is still even out but worth a try


----------



## degrassi (Sep 3, 2009)

I used to chew my nails really badly. I tried all the different things to stop(bad tasting stuff etc) At the time nothing helped. I eventually just went "cold turkey" and stopped. I made sure my nails were trimmed short so I was less tempted to chew. Then I made sure I didn't do it. Sometimes I would be chewing and not even realize it. Just stop yourself each time you find yourself doing it, and don't let your self knowingly start doing it. It takes a lot of will power but it is possible. 

I haven't chewed my nails in a long time now but I still get the urge. I just make sure I keep my nails short and keep nail clippers handy. 

You might also need to find a replacement for the nail chewing. Chew gum, or do something else when you get the urge to chew.


----------



## Saudade (Sep 4, 2009)

*NorthernAutumn wrote: *


> Fake nails are a really good idea.
> Another thing you could do(which is less attractive, but cheap ) is wrap black electrical tape around each finger. Can't chew through that!


That would just make me do it even more, I started wearing wrist bands because i sued to pick at my wrists till they bled. I ended up wearing holes through them lol.


----------



## mouse_chalk (Sep 4, 2009)

I'm still in the process of giving up! When I got my engagement ring back in February, I vowed to stop and keep my nails looking nice because the beautiful ring looked so out of place on my horrible chewed fingers. Just the other week I caved when a nail split and chewed it down, and I'm willing it to grow back in time for next week now!

I found the answer for me is to paint them. I have become addicted to nail varnish and change the colour every 2-3 days or so. Looking down at nicely painted colourful nails somehow stops me from wanting to bite them. Probably not that good for my nails in the long run, but at least they look nicer! 

Another thing that helped was telling people that I was trying to stop, because then when anyone saw me do it without even realising they'd point it out to me!


----------



## Becca (Sep 4, 2009)

Thats a good idea Jen! I can't wear nail varnish to school but telling people i'm stopping is good so they cn poke me if I start doing it haha!


----------



## Aina (Sep 4, 2009)

Good luck! I'm sure you can do it if you make a concious effort. Just make sure you keep at it.
I chew on my nails and fingers but don't actually bite down, so the nails are still long. I used to bite them, but I stopped because if they got too short it hurt.


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Sep 5, 2009)

Interlace your fingers together when you want to chew your nails, and sit on your hands. Helps me with mosquito bites 

OoOOH! You could give us weekly fingernail update photos


----------



## Saudade (Sep 5, 2009)

*POKE*

Stop biting


----------



## Becca (Sep 5, 2009)

^ LOL Thanks!
I keep doing it without knowing

*hides*

Grr its so annoying!!! I'm going to put some of that horrible tasting stuff on so at least I know when I'm doing it!


----------



## Gordon (Sep 5, 2009)

It's better than chewing your toe nails, I guess.


----------



## Becca (Sep 5, 2009)

*Gordon wrote: *


> It's better than chewing your toe nails, I guess.



LOL But at least toe nails can be hidden easier!


----------



## Brandy456 (Sep 5, 2009)

I dont know if anyone has said this before,
but what stopped me from biting my nails was getting acrylics, since their pretty impossible to successfully bite, it`ll be good =)


----------



## Brandy456 (Sep 5, 2009)

Gordon wrote:


> It's better than chewing your toe nails, I guess.


I used to do that, in the bath =D
Now, because of it i`m very flexible =D


----------



## Saudade (Sep 5, 2009)

*Brandy456 wrote: *


> Gordon wrote:
> 
> 
> > It's better than chewing your toe nails, I guess.
> ...


I wouldn't tell your boyfriend that...


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Sep 6, 2009)

Paint your nails really really nice and then you won't bite them


----------



## Becca (Sep 6, 2009)

*MyLOVEABLES!! wrote: *


> Paint your nails really really nice and then you won't bite them


I would... but their to small to paint on :shock:


----------



## Saudade (Sep 6, 2009)

Oi stop biting your nails!


----------



## Brandy456 (Sep 6, 2009)

Saudade wrote:


> *Brandy456 wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Gordon wrote:
> ...


I was 8, okay, haha. 
Not the weiiirdest thing I've done.


----------



## Saudade (Sep 8, 2009)

*Brandy456 wrote: *


> Saudade wrote:
> 
> 
> > *Brandy456 wrote: *
> ...


I could just see it...
Brandy: Did you know I sued to chew on my toenails
Boyfriend: Oh really... ummm one second... *drinks a gallon of mouthwash*


----------



## kirbyultra (Sep 8, 2009)

Can you wear some jewelry on your fingers? Perhaps when you see the rings you will be reminded and won't chew on the nails? Plus you can fuss with the rings instead of chewing on your nails if you get nervous. I actually do that all the time. Maybe also try to get them filed and pretty by a pro (I'm sure they have a way to make even the most chewed up nails look better), then when you look down at your hands you won't want to chew the nails up.


----------



## Becca (Sep 10, 2009)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHH this is so hard!!!!!!


----------



## SweetSassy (Sep 10, 2009)

U can do it!!! 



Don't bite your nails !!! Please.


----------



## Aina (Sep 10, 2009)

You can do it Becca!!


----------



## richsd (Oct 14, 2009)

*Becca wrote: *


> :baghead
> 
> ...stressing over getting MJ tickets...


MJ? There is only one MJ and that is Michael Jordan.


----------



## kirbyultra (Oct 14, 2009)

LOL. 23!


----------



## irishbunny (Oct 14, 2009)

*richsd wrote: *


> *Becca wrote: *
> 
> 
> > :baghead
> ...


Michael Jackson? lol


----------



## godzirra (Oct 15, 2009)

I have the same problem, even when i paint them nicely a lovely urge that doesn't stop nagging me - persuading me to chip the nail polish off. 
Then if my nails have grown a bit, the same nagging urge resurfaces and my nails are practically destroyed. 
I usually buy fake nails sometimes, the really short ones by KISS, they are so awesome and last a good week, they aren't long and trashy - and their adhesive seems to work. Even if you try to rip them off because of the urge, or bite them - they are too sturdy and you usually give up.
They are $6, but if you go to a Dollar General, you can find them for $2.






This is what the fake nails look like short, you wouldn't suspect hideous nails beneath.


----------

